# Pricing in MD, Frederick/Montgomery Area



## MrFlorian (Nov 28, 2012)

We just are getting into the snow plow business and can't determine what is the best way of pricing; per hour or per push.
Also we are wondering how to get contracts or subcontracts.
Thank you, all advices are welcome.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I can tell you that pricing in Frederick and Montgomery are worlds apart... 

alot of places around here are most comfortable with hourly. also most contracts are already signed for this year.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I would not hire anyone by the hour .... but you should know how much you need to make per hour... hit this link and scroll 1/3 down the page...
http://lawnchat.com/lawn-care-estimation-calculator
.... good luck / Rick


----------



## MrFlorian (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you both. I like the lawn calculator, is good.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm always per push up to a given amount, then I bump the price if it goes over the specified amount. If it gets to the point that I can't do it with a truck, they know the price will go way up if a skid load and removal is needed.


----------



## bayfish (Aug 8, 2003)

I always quote an hourly rate. That has worked well for us thus far.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

bayfish;1539858 said:


> I always quote an hourly rate. That has worked well for us thus far.


Likewise. Hourly rate with a projected length of time on site.


----------



## MrFlorian (Nov 28, 2012)

what would be a fair hourly rate to clean with a ford pick up truck with plow? I am very new in this territory and need all help and tips I can get.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Down here in Anne Arundel County the county pays 98/hr for a pickup truck and bulk spreader. They don't hire plow only pickups anymore but they still had them last year and they were paying 76/hr IIRC.

I wouldn't mess around for less than $65/hr... $75 if you have the right insurance.


----------



## MrFlorian (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you @OLDSCHOOLSPD. Those rates help me a lot! 
What do you consider the right insurance?


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Commercial insurance that covers your for plowing. Most insurance companies will not cover you if you smack a car with your plow.

I carry 2 million general liability 500k collision/comp. The County sets minimum requirements, I exceed them anyway so i never really paid attention to what they are. You should talk to your insurance agent.


FWIW City of Bowie is paying 100/hr for plow only pickups. They don't get called out as much as we do though. They only call you when they cant keep up, whereas AA County assigns a route and you go out and wait for the snow to fall just like their guys do.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Our area got it's first snow yesterday. I finally got to use the "new to me" Meyer plow I got. I also got a used Buyers spreader and got to use it. It worked but the motor was sticking. I had to keep bumping it. Drove me crazy. Outside the motor issue, it worked great for what I needed. It's about 100lbs shy of having enough to do all the salting I need so I have to take the time to put a few more bags in the hopper. This also was the first time with it so I may have dropped too much salt.


----------

